# Any 09' 585ultra pics yet?



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone have any pics yet of the 09' 585 ultra? Would like to see how that frame looks built-up.-- I have no imagination


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*New Build*

My 585 frame is coming in this week, I'll post pics when I get her built up......well I'll probably take it out for ride first and then post the pics!!


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine came in last week at my dealer.
They still have to build it up and i didn't see it untill now.


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

Not build up but some pictures to start with

[


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*Pics!*

Here is my '09 585 Ultra Build. Just picked it up yesterday so the saddle time was limited to a quick spin around the block but it felt fantastic. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## fitnerd (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice build! How do you like those TRP calipers?


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice build,the wheels are great to on this bike.
Hope to receive mine this coming weekend,and will post some pictures to.
Is this a size XL ?


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Like I said, not much ride time on the bike to give an informed view on the TRP brakes. However, the contruction looks great, modulation is nice, and power seem comparable to DA but the true test will be when I'm coming down the other side of mountain or in a fast moving pack. Weight was nice at 240 grams complete, I weighed them to verify. 

Build spec was fairly conservative, nothing super light but proven and durable, a lot taken from my old ride. I put on KCNC hybrid ceramic pulley from my old bike and they are great, Enduro ceramic BB again from the old bike, Zipp stem and bars from the old bike, Arundel cages and Arundel tape, full ceramic bearings in the wheels (don't slam me for that, they roll GREAT), Speedplay pedals, Arione saddle, Vittoria Corsa EVO CX tires (replaced my Pro 3's, loved them but too many flats), and swapped over the other DA items (cranks, shifters, derailleurs). The one item I "splurged" on was the Parlee front derailleur clamp, $100 but its carbon and only 9 grams. 

My other bikes, in order, have been Colnago Carbitubo (Italian but flexy), Calfee TetraPro (comfy), and last was a Lemond Tete de Course (carbon/ti version). All great bikes with their own personality but if my test rides are any indication the 585 Ultra will easily surpass them all with respect to ride quality and performance.


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Veeery nice! Thanks for posting pics.Will wait to hear your thoughts on the ride.


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

Very well done! Once you've logged a few rides, I'd love to hear how it rides compated to your Lemond. I'm also riding a Ti/Carbon Tete and am considering a 585 Ultra (or a SuperSix). Any ride comparison thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Is that a Honda Fit? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

*Nice Rig*

Hi,
Very nice! 
How do you find the ride of those wheels? I really like them, but not 100% about the weight of them. They are around 1700g? Do you find them a little heavy?


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*Honda Fit and Mavic Wheels*

I'll try to answer a couple of questions. First, yes that's a 2008 Honda Fit. I love the car, I wanted something cool and fast (350Z) but my budget told me to go with something cute and peppy. Lots of room, ie for bikes, and gas mileage is between 32-36 mpg. My wife liked it so much she has it now, but I got the van (even more room for bikes!!). Second question on my Mavic wheels. I love them. My previous setup was a pair of Reynolds Stratus DV tubulars for racing and Rolf Vector Pro's for training. I don't do a whole lot of racing so the Reynolds were overkill. They were great wheels but somewhat uncomfortable and they were tubulars which have their own issues. The Vector Pro's are bombproof but very harsh. I wanted something that was durable, comfortable, had good braking, aero, and looked cool. The Mavics do not disappoint. I talked to some former semi-pro's and they all said the Mavics were their favorite do it all wheel. Is it heavy? Yes, but it rolls like crazy. Had a Mavic rep tell me story, whether its true or not, about testing they did with lightweight and "heavy" wheels like the Cosmics and found on moderate grades, 2-6%, there was no difference. There reasoning was that the heavier wheel had more intertia and actually smoothed out the pedalling forces of the rider and essentially reduced the dead spots in the power cycle. Don't know if you believe it but I find they climb just fine and I feel way more comfortable coming down the other side on these wheels, especially when I have to use the brakes. If you're in the market for wheels I would look at custom built wheels with Edge rims or factory built Reynolds clinchers. Personally I still feel uncomfortable with carbon clinchers but I guess they've proven themselves so far.


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

Finally here is mine.
Did already some rides and really love it.


----------

